

When Does Uber Become Cheaper Than Owning a Car? - kevin_morrill
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/01/when-does-uber-become-cheaper-than-owning-a-car/

======
greenyoda
This is just blogspam wrapped around the original article, which was posted
here yesterday:

"A Financial Model Comparing Car Ownership with UberX in Los Angeles"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8249834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8249834)
(95 points, 109 comments)

